# Sale of SA Timeshares



## Mimi (Aug 3, 2006)

For anyone interested, our family just sold all 4 of our Mount Amanzi weeks.  I know the trade value has decreased and the cost of levis has significantly increased.  We purchased standard flexi weeks over 6 years ago.  We owned both 1br and 2br units and they all traded the same.  We got excellent GC trades to Puerto Vallarta, Mazatlan, Cabo, Hawaii, Arizona, Las Vegas, Williamsburg, Branson, and Orlando--all before Black Sunday.  RCI availability has dried up with the MA units we owned.  After paying 2007 levis on two of our units, and searching with these deposits for over 6 months, I knew I wanted to sell before I shelled out the levies for the other two.      

I contacted Marlene Swart for suggestions.  She hooked me up with Danie Schutte at Invest A Dime.  His email is investad@mweb.co.za   Mr. Schutte asked us how much we wanted, we gave low bids to get rid of the units and he accepted in one day.  We only asked $300 for our 1br units and $400 for our 2 br units as long as he was willing to pay for the closing costs and transfer fees. I really wanted to get rid of them, and feel we got our money's worth in trades, so I felt $1400 for the 4 units was a win-win deal.  Marlene Swart faxed all the transfer paperwork, we signed the papers and faxed them back.  We received our check in less than a week and after it cleared the bank we emailed Marlene to turn over the shareblocks to Mr. Schutte.  The entire process took less than 2 weeks.  

I told Danie Schutte that I would share his email address on this timeshare bulletin board and he thanked me.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 3, 2006)

I sold an SA week on Red Week, and did the transfer paperwork myself.

Your experience seems a lot more painless.


----------



## DianeV (Aug 4, 2006)

Alot less painful then going through Cape Escape to sell our DIK week..of course the resort wasnt much help either


----------



## Mimi (Aug 4, 2006)

*Sale of SA Timeshare*

Danie Schutte indicates he specializes in quick turnaround services for Mount Amanzi, Dikhololo and Magalies Park.  Other resorts take a bit longer and require more time.  Many of us know how much patience it took to get those initial SA purchases spacebanked in RCI.


----------



## king1 (Aug 5, 2006)

The transfer of Silversands weeks is quickly and easily handled by the resort for about $100.  Just sold six for about what they cost and made three or four VERY low cost good trades with each.  Why did I sell?  Black Sunday made them essentially useless for the exchanges we want.


----------



## Spence (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for posting Mimi, I had quite a few units from other SA resorts that I wasn't getting the benefit from that I had had previously.  Danie made it very easy.  Thanks.


----------



## ralphd (Aug 15, 2006)

I am working with Nicky at Cape Escape to sell a Mount Amanzi week. We were still getting good trades with it, just needed to decrease our weeks.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 17, 2006)

*Sold!*

My Drakensberg Sun just received an offer via Penny Mande of Southern Sun Resorts.  I will net slightly less than I paid.  The maintenance fees were becoming too rich for my blood ($545 US)!
Barb


----------



## Spence (Aug 17, 2006)

I already have a check in hand for my Silversands and Durban Sands units after having written Danie Schutte on 4Aug06!  Check came written on a Florida bank, easy to negotiate.  Everything was handled by email with scanned documents.

Invest-a-Dime CC
Danie Schutte
Shareblock Brokers
PO Box 41433
Garsfontein-East  0060
South Africa
investad@mweb.co.za


----------



## Mimi (Aug 19, 2006)

*Invest-a-Dime*

Spence,
Glad your experience was as quick and easy as mine. Working with a foreign country can seem overwhelming, but Danie made it easy!


----------



## Jeanine (Aug 29, 2006)

*Great recommendation: thanks, Mimi!*

I second other people's praise for Danie. He's very professional and the transaction was painless.

Jeanine


----------



## Mel7706 (Aug 29, 2006)

Will "third" the praise for Danie. Very nice transaction.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 12, 2006)

I keep trying to email the address given for Danie, but it keeps coming back as no such address. (Yahoo mail)


----------



## Spence (Sep 12, 2006)

Invest-A-Dime [ investad@mweb.co.za ]
I last corresponded on 1Sep07 and it worked for me then.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you so much Spence.  this time I cut and pasted.  And he has made me an offer.   I appreciate the information.


----------



## Spence (Sep 13, 2006)

Again, I was VERY impressed with Danie's way of doing business.  It turns out my bank put a 10 business day hold on Danie's check on a Florida bank, I don't know why, and can't get an answer.  The ten business days passed and my bank credited my account.  I told Danie about the 'hold' and he said his bank had paid the check but Danie waited until I was satisfied to proceed.  He had ALL the paperwork and POAs to go on, but he held off.  KUDOS to Danie.

Did I get as much as I wanted, no, but I'm into a portfolio 'adjustment' phase and just needed to move on.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 16, 2006)

I recently sold my one bdrm Mount Amanzi, one & two bdrm DK and finally a two bdrm Perna Perna Mossel Bay.  MA only took a few days to complete the transaction.  DK required a little more paperwork, which was completed in about a month. As for the Perna, I could not believe that it took the new owners 3 months to finally receive the certificate.  I had to email First Resorts several times to determine why the wait was so long.  They indicated that the president (or someone in a prominent position) had to sign the certificate, but lives in another providence.  So, he only signs the forms once a month.  

We are now without any SA timeshares.  Yes, the levies were getting higher, but the trades through RCI were not to be found.  I'm thankful for the 5 years of good trading.


----------



## bilbran (Sep 28, 2006)

*Count me in!*

Count me as another satisfied customer of Danie.  I don't know how you found him but Mimi thank you very much.  He is completely the opposite of most of the SA dealers.  Instead of hurry up and wait..... He gets it done now. 

I had two SA blue studio weeks that for several years used to trade well in RCI, (Hawaii, Sedona, Eagle Crest, Sunriver, Club Intrawest, Tahoe, San Luis)... then bamm....you know the story.  Black Friday.  Anything deposited into RCI's spacebank after that was essentially dead and would only pull anything decent in the dead of winter.  So nearly a year ago, I listed both weeks with one of the more popular SA brokers and priced them to sell. Got a full price offer on one of the weeks - took about 3 months to close after the offer.  Why they are so slow I have no idea.  Then I read about Danie right in this thread and sent him an offer on the other week; he came back with a slight counter, I accepted and had the collected funds in my bank in about 2 1/2 weeks!  He's professional and deals in US dollars to make it easier for us.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 28, 2006)

After telling me he would buy my week and then not getting back to me, I emailed Danie to find out that he is not purchasing my week at LaLucia sands.


----------



## dneuser (Sep 28, 2006)

Has anyone asked (maybe I missed it) why Danie is willing to take any Mt. Amanzi weeks off our hands?  Is something coming up that might make us want to hold on to them and we just don't know about it yet?  I just got my MA newsletter yesterday and it sounds quite positive.  The levies have remained steady and the board is moving ahead quite nicely with their redocorating project.  Yet, the 2007 weeks trade very badly.  In no way do I want to sound cynical or critical since so many people seem happy with Danie's service -- I'm just curious, that's all.


----------



## SteveH (Sep 29, 2006)

First he said he'd take my SA week and then I wasn't able to get back to him for about a month.  I recontacted him and he now tells me he has difficulty dealing with resorts other than Dikhololo and Mount Amanzi.  Oh well, I'll use the ol' stand-by - aTug add.  Anyone else had this response recently?
Steve


----------



## steve41337 (Sep 30, 2006)

*What's Black Sunday*

I have a week at the Silversands and it's still trading well . . . I saw your mention of Black Sunday . . . and someone else here mentioned Black Friday . . . in reference to their unit no longer trading well . . . should I be concerned my Silversands may suddenly stop trading well because of Black Sunday or Black Friday?

Thanks in advance for clarifying this for me.

Steve





			
				king1 said:
			
		

> The transfer of Silversands weeks is quickly and easily handled by the resort for about $100.  Just sold six for about what they cost and made three or four VERY low cost good trades with each.  Why did I sell?  Black Sunday made them essentially useless for the exchanges we want.


----------



## PGtime (Oct 3, 2006)

*Sold 2 Glenmore Sands weeks*

I also sold my 2 Glenmore Sands weeks to Danie and was impressed with the speed and ease of working with him.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## king1 (Oct 3, 2006)

Steve,
My SS weeks no longer traded well where I wanted to go, while they may still suit your needs.  It's doubtful that there will be any more sudden changes in SA trade power, so probably your weeks will pull the same from now on.  
It might be just my impression, but nothing seems to pull as well as it did several years ago.  Could it be the "R" word at work?


----------



## Quickdraw (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm new on the market and thinking about RCI points and the possibility of using SA weeks for PFD. 

Is  there anything I should know as to why this would or wouldn't be a good idea?

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Paul


----------



## SteveH (Oct 11, 2006)

dneuser said:
			
		

> Has anyone asked (maybe I missed it) why Danie is willing to take any Mt. Amanzi weeks off our hands?  Is something coming up that might make us want to hold on to them and we just don't know about it yet?  I just got my MA newsletter yesterday and it sounds quite positive.  The levies have remained steady and the board is moving ahead quite nicely with their redocorating project.  Yet, the 2007 weeks trade very badly.  In no way do I want to sound cynical or critical since so many people seem happy with Danie's service -- I'm just curious, that's all.



Pure speculation, but since he lives in SA he might have a ts storefront/ online business, set up a 'timesharecheap' booth at travel shows, etc. and sell these things for twice what he pays Tuggers and still give his SAfrican clients a real deal.
He told me he'd buy my unit one day and when I got back to him a month later he told me he wouldn't be able to deal with my resort?  I've never had a problem paying fees or transfering ownership of other units I owned at this resort.
Steve


----------



## Mimi (Oct 22, 2006)

*Invest-A-Dime CC*

I was given Danie Shutte's name from Marlene Swart at Mount Amanzi. When I first contacted Danie, he indicated he specialized in quick turnaround services for Mount Amanzi, Dikhololo and Magalies Park and that is what I posted on TUG. He said other resorts take a bit longer and require more time. Time = money. There may be resorts he has had difficulty with that he choosed not to deal with. I was not selling Mount Amanzi units because there was a problem with the resort. I was getting rid of them because of the poor results with RCI. I also believe RCI's performance has deteriorated with US timeshares, as well.  They can make more profit by renting our units than trading them.  When I purchased SA, it was merely to trade.  It was fun for awhile. Now that it is no longer working,  I own timeshares that are used by me or family members.


----------

